# Au secours ...



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,
J'ai un iMac G3 350 Mhz / 192 Ram / 6,3 Gb.
Mon ordinateur fonctionne actuellement sous le système 8.6
Je viens de faire l'acquisition du logiciel Panther, et avant de tenter la moindre installation, j'ai surfé sur différents sites relatifs aux macs, afin d'avoir un maximum d'informations. Or, il se trouve que j'ai lu qu'il fallait mettre à jour le programme interne (firmware) avant de chercher à installer Panther. Mais, il me semble que la mise à jour de mon firmware ne peut se faire qu'à partir de 9.2.2 minimum ! Dois-je donc me procurer le 9.2.2 (que je n'ai pas), l'installer de façon provisoire, le temps de mettre à jour le firmware, pour l'initialiser par la suite lors de l'installation de Panther ?
Par ailleurs, j'ai lu que la mise à jour de mon firmware était susceptible de rendre "non reconnaissable" ma barrette 128 ajoutée à ma 64 de base ? 
Que faire ? Moi qui étais ravie de m'être acheté Panther, je crois que cela se complique ... Aidez-moi s'il vous plaît. Merci.


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Novembre 2003)

En effet, tu peux toujours regarder du côté du programme Mac OS 9 à 30 .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2003)

bonjour
si g bien compris tu as 192 de ram. Méfies-toi, il me semble que 256 de ram sont necessaires pour faire tourner Panther. Tiens nous au courant pour la maj de ton firmware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




@+


----------



## Bilbo (12 Novembre 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire l'acquisition du logiciel Panther.





			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> En effet, tu peux toujours regarder du côté du programme Mac OS 9 à 30 .


Je veux bien qu'on n'incite pas au piratage sur les forums, mais il ne faut pas pousser.

Floriane, va chez le revendeur Apple qui t'a vendu Panther et demande lui de te graver un OS 9. Il ne devrait pas te poser de gros problèmes (si tu ne l'ébruites pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Quant à la remarque de Deep, elle est exacte. 192 Mo de RAM c'est très juste. Il ne marche pas bien ton OS 8.6 ?

À+


----------



## Floriane (12 Novembre 2003)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Je n'avais jamais songé à faire appel à un forum, mais je trouve que c'est super sympa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En réalité, une ram de 128 est nécessaire pour faire tourner Panther. Je suis donc légèrement au-dessus du minimum requis, cela dit, je pense que je ne vais pas tarder à racheter une barrette.
Mac OS 8.6 fonctionne bien, mieux depuis que j'ai l'adsl (moins de plantages sur le Net ...). Suite à un problème la semaine dernière, très certainement lié à mon modem usb adsl, un fichier sans nom s'était trouvé créé ... Impossible de le supprimer ... Conséquence : restauration totale du système ! Alors, en fait, j'ai tout sauvegardé sur cd et ai réinstallé le minimum ... Je me disais que c'était une bonne chose de faite avant l'installation de Panther  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'avais vraiment hâte de passer au système X qui offre forcément davantage de fonctionnalités et de compatibilité ... Donc, pour l'instant j'attends. Promis, je vous tiens au courant. Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## JPTK (12 Novembre 2003)

Euh... faudra bien 512 mo de ram si tu veux que PAnther ne ram me pas sur ta machine... j'avais la même... (je te conseils donc 2 barrettes de 256 mo)
De plus ton DD de 6 go de suffira plus c'est une certitude.
Il faut 5 go juste pour panther grand minimum, 10 go c'est bien, 15 c'est mieux (surtout si tu rajoutes pas mals de logiciels)
On trouve des DD pour imac de 40 Go à bon prix je crois...


ps : le fichier inconnu et indestructible est un classique de OS 8.6... en même temps il évolue pas et dérange pas vraiment... on s'y habitue.


----------



## Zitoune (12 Novembre 2003)

La ram est un peu juste mais le DD peut convenir, alors essaie déjà comme ça


----------



## Floriane (12 Novembre 2003)

Tout cela me déprime ... Je vais finir par croire que mon entourage avait raison et qu'il valait mieux investir dans un nouvel ordi :-( Je pensais que le mien fonctionnant bien, il était inutile de le remplacer ... En fait, j'appréhendais l'après installation (problèmes éventuels de ram ou de DD), mais jamais je n'avais pensé que l'installation en soi pouvait poser problème. En théorie, une ram de 128 et un DD de 6 devraient être suffisants ... Je sais bien qu'il va falloir augmenter la ram, j'y songe. Cela dit, le DD pourrait être suffisant, car mis à part traitement de texte et tableurs + logiciel de gravure, je ne pense pas avoir grand'chose à rajouter : Panther est censé être complet ? Mais bon, pour l'instant, je n'ose rien tenter vu cette histoire de firmware et tout ce qui en découle ... Quelqu'un a-t-il eu ce genre de problèmes, et ce quelqu'un a-t-il utilisé un petit logiciel du nom de DIMM First Aid ? Merci


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Novembre 2003)

J'ai eu aussi la même machine que toi avec autant de RAM et même si tu installes Mac OS 10 garde un système 9 ou 8.6 car Mac OS X sera très peu réactif (à la limite ça peut être pratique pour surfer, utiliser le traitement de texte et tableur comme tu le dis mais pas pour lancer des grosses applications).

Tu te rendras compte à quel point ton iMac rame si tu essaye OS X sur une machine récente, donc surtout reste sur ton iMac et ne regarde pas les machines des autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, j'ai lu que la mise à jour de mon firmware était susceptible de rendre "non reconnaissable" ma barrette 128 ajoutée à ma 64 de base ?


Je n'ai pas eu de problèmes pour ma part quand j'avais mis à jour mon iMac 350 (avec 128 de Ram en plus aussi).


----------



## Floriane (12 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,
Je viens de lire ton message. Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu proposes de partitionner le HD ? Mais, j'ai pas beaucoup (6,3 gb) ...
En plus, pour l'instant, je suis plutôt bien bloquée vu le problème de firmware  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et si j'achète une ram de 128 ou 256 en plus ? Besoin de garder le 8.6 quand même ?


----------



## Bilbo (12 Novembre 2003)

Que de questions ! Mais c'est normal.

Bon on reprend calmement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ton disque est en effet trop petit pour qu'on puisse le partitionner. Cela présenterait plus d'inconvénients que d'avantages.

Pour en revenir à la suggestion de Dark Templar, je ne suis pas d'accord avec lui. Soit tu as les logiciels que te permettent d'exploiter pleinement Mac OS X, soit tu n'as que des versions qui tournent sous Mac OS 8/9 et ta machine ne permettra pas de jongler entre les deux (des pistes d'explication ici).

D'après ce que tu as dit jusqu'à présent, il faut que tu aies Microsoft Office X (la mise à jour est moins chère) ou AppleWorks 6 si tu veux passer sous Panther. Dans le cas contraire, reste sous Mac OS 8/9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Novembre 2003)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> Tu proposes de partitionner le HD ? Mais, j'ai pas beaucoup (6,3 gb) ...


Non, tu peux installer Mac OS 9 (qu'il faudra bien que tu finisse par te faire graver si tu veux installer 10.3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) sur la même partition.


			
				Floriane a dit:
			
		

> En plus, pour l'instant, je suis plutôt bien bloquée vu le problème de firmware
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est vrai qu'acheter 256 Mo te permettrai de doubler la quantité de RAM, et de changer radicalement la sensation de réactivité du système.
Mais de toute façon, une installation basique de Mac OS 9 prends 150 Mo alors autant que tu l'installe aussi.

Ce qui serait bien c'est que tu trouve quelqu'un qui dispose d'une configuration similaire à la tienne pour que tu puisse te faire une idée. 

[edit]J'avais pas vu le message de bilbo



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> ou AppleWorks 6 si tu veux passer sous Panther. Dans le cas contraire, reste sous Mac OS 8/9.


Désolé, j'avais oublié que ta machine était fourni avec AppleWorks 5.

Alors finalement je suis plutôt d'accord avec bilbo et si tu n'as pas AppleWorks 6 ne te prends pas la tête, si ta machine fonctionne pour le moment ne réinstalle pas tout, tu risquerai d'être déçue, essaie plutôt de revendre ta boite de Panther ou garde la si tu prévois de changer prochainement.


----------



## Floriane (13 Novembre 2003)

Bon, les garçons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne sais pas si vous vous rendez compte, mais vous êtes en train de m'achever littéralement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ai-je omis de dire que je ne possédais qu'une modeste version de microsoft office 98 ? 
Je me fais une joie d'avoir Panther depuis que j'ai pris contact avec un certain Falco, dont j'avais trouvé l'adresse sur un forum ... Et voilà que tous mes espoirs s'envolent.

La caliméro du forum


----------



## ficelle (13 Novembre 2003)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les garçons
> 
> 
> 
> ...



n'ecoutes pas tout ces rabats-joie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




panther fonctionera parfaitement sur ta machine a condition de rajouter un peu de memoire et un disque plus gros.
cout de l'operation +- 150  pour un 60 go à 7200 tr + 1 barette 256 mo.

avec 384 mo, c'est parfait pour de la bureautique.
seul inconvenient, office 98 t'oblige à garder l'environement classic, et donc à trouver OS9.... sinon tu pouvais t'en passer.

pour l'installation du disque, je suis sur que tu peux trouver un gentil forumeur de ta region pour te l'installer.... ça prend moins de 12 mn, montre en main.

a+


----------



## Floriane (13 Novembre 2003)

Merci Ficelle.
Dans le même genre, j'ai un collègue qui vient de m'envoyer un charmant lien, histoire de me torturer davantage http://www.macosassistance.com/chroniquesview.php?ref=22 
Est-ce certain que Microsoft Office 98 ne soit pas compatible avec Panther ? 
Personne n'aurait la même machine que moi ? Et forcément les mêmes problèmes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je trouverais cela dommage de rester sous 8.6 alors que je me suis acheté Panther !!! What a pity


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Novembre 2003)

Office 98 fonctionnera avec Mac OS 10 si tu installe Mac OS 9, c'est le principe de l'environnement Classic : faire tourner des applications pour Mac OS 9 sous Mac OS X.


----------



## ficelle (13 Novembre 2003)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même genre, j'ai un collègue qui vient de m'envoyer un charmant lien, histoire de me torturer davantage http://www.macosassistance.com/chroniquesview.php?ref=22



je crois que l'auteur de cet article à installé son système avec les pieds ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2 mn 45 pour démarrer un pismo 500 sous jaguar, je ne vois pas d'autre solutions !
ayant moi même un pismo 500, je peux t'assurer qu'il n'a jamais mit plus de 1 mn à être opérationnel.
ça pue la mauvaise foi à plein nez...; d'autant que l'article date du mois d'août 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maintenant que tu as investit dans panther, upgrade un peu ta machine, tu ne le regretteras pas !


----------



## Bilbo (13 Novembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> n'ecoutes pas tout ces rabats-joie








 &lt;-- celui-là est pour ficelle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Floriane, adresse-toi à plusieurs férus d'informatique et tu auras autant d'avis que d'interlocuteurs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Relis Astérix chez les Helvètes et tu verras les dégâts que font les médecins en groupe. Dans ces forums, c'est pareil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu verras : on s'y fait vite.

Alors, pour te forger une opinion, voici quelques éléments de réflexion :

*Mac OS 9*
Pour :<ul type="square">
Adapté à l'iMac.
Sera plus rapide.
Investissement minimum.
Maintenance aisée.
Logiciels nombreux.
[*]Contre:<ul type="square">[*]Pas de gestion multi-utilisateur digne de ce nom.[*]Moins beau que Mac OS X.[*]Pas d'iApps (iPhoto, iSync, etc.)[*]On peut considérer que 2003 est la dernière année où les éditeurs de logiciels maintiennent ce système.[/list][/list]

*Mac OS X avec que des applications natives*
Pour :<ul type="square">
Dans l'air du temps.
Gestion multi-utilisateurs élaborée.
Multi-tâches très performant.
Toutes les iApps à disposition.
Gestion de la mémoire vive aux petits oignons.
Stable.
[*]Contre:<ul type="square">[*]Maintenance délicate en cas de pépins (rares : voir points positifs).[*]Gourmand en puissance, disque dur et en RAM (surtout en RAM).[/list][/list]

*Mac OS X avec des applications Mac OS 9*
Pour :<ul type="square">
Voir ci-dessus.




[*]Contre:<ul type="square">[*]Pas dans l'esprit du système.[*]Pépins plus nombreux.[*]Demande la connaissance de deux environnements et leurs intéractions.[*]Solution de dépannage. À éviter si la majeure partie des applications ne sont pas natives.[/list][/list]

Bref, Classic était bien pour les fadas qui couraient derrière les dernières nouveautés et qui étaient prêts à en payer le prix en inconfort et technicité (pas taper, j'en suis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Mais pour un utilisateur final, il ne doit être qu'une solution d'appoint.

Pour ficelle : tu as combien d'applis Classic que tu utilises tous les jours ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










À+


----------



## ficelle (13 Novembre 2003)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ficelle : tu as combien d'applis Classic que tu utilises tous les jours ?



une, et pas des moindres : Xpress ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










pour le fun, j'ai aussi photoshop 1 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




avec panther, classic gagne un peu plus en transparence, et c'est tres apreciable.

mais, as tu seulement essayé panther sur une "ancienne" machine ?


----------



## Bilbo (13 Novembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> une, et pas des moindres : Xpress !


Et merde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il fallait que tu fasses de la mise en page. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mais, as tu seulement essayé panther sur une "ancienne" machine ?


Un imac 233 avec 160 Mo de RAM. J'ai osé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est plus rapide que Jaguar, certes. Mais tu ne m'ôteras pas de l'idée qu'il est plus à l'aise avec Mac OS 9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## ficelle (13 Novembre 2003)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Un imac 233 avec 160 Mo de RAM. J'ai osé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai fait la meme chose, et j'en suis plutot content.
comme tu le dit plus haut, on perd peut etre en vitesse, mais on gagne tout un tas de fonctionalités et logiciels non négligeables.
pour en revenir à floriane, son imac est un 350 equipé d'une carte rage 128 avec laquelle panther sera bien plus à l'aise que la rage pro d'un imac 233...
... et l'apparente baisse de performances sera largement comblé par l'ergonomie fabuleuse du nouveau systeme.
c'est sur qu'avec toute les fenetres qu'on devait ouvrir/fermer/deplacer pour trouver ses petits, OS 8.6/9 avait interet à etre rapide !


----------



## Floriane (13 Novembre 2003)

Dois-je garder espoir Docteurs ? ;-)
Si je récapitule, cela peut être un gros mieux, mais problèmes éventuels de firmware, de mémoire, et adieu office 98  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus, contrairement à 8.6, Panther n'a pas appleworks (que je n'affectionne pas particulièrement d'ailleurs)
Upgrader mon imac n'est pas mince affaire ! mais je ne me résouds cependant pas à l'abandonner dans un vieux coin et à en trouver un plus récent en occas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne journée


----------



## c-66 (13 Novembre 2003)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> Merci Ficelle.
> Dans le même genre, j'ai un collègue qui vient de m'envoyer un charmant lien, histoire de me torturer davantage http://www.macosassistance.com/chroniquesview.php?ref=22



N'importe quoi cet article. Je suis actuellement en train de faire des tests sur un iMac 233 et un iBook 300 de première génération afin de savoir si, par rapport à Mac OS X 10.2, le 10.3 fonctionnait mieux. Pour l'instant j'ai l'impression de voir une amélioration mais j'ai pas encore terminer tous les tests. En tout cas une chose est certaine, le iBook 300 avec 160 Mo de RAM démarre en moins de 1 minute 30 donc. Je vous tiens au courant de la suite.

Mais comme beaucoup l'on dit, que ce soit sous OS 9 ou OS X, la RAM est toujours bienvenue et au prix d'une barette à ce jour ça en vaut largement la peine.


----------



## Bilbo (13 Novembre 2003)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> mais je ne me résouds cependant pas à l'abandonner dans un vieux coin et à en trouver un plus récent en occas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonfler ta machine actuelle me paraît plus approprié. Ce sera moins cher pour une perte en performances à peine inférieure à l'achat d'une machine d'occasion plus récente.

Pour la gonfler autant faire les choses en grand :
1 barrette de 512 Mo pour la passer à 640 Mo de RAM (voire 2 barrettes pour la passer à 1 Go de RAM).
1 disque dur plus gros.

Tu peux t'en sortir pour 210 EUR TTC.

Ensuite pour monter tout ça dans la machine, c'est plus délicat. Il faut a minima avoir l'esprit bricoleur et être rigoureux. De plus, il faut sauvegarder les données de l'ancien disque, parce qu'une fois qu'il est sorti de la machine ...

Tu peux aussi ne pas changer le disque dur et te contenter de 6 Go. Là tu n'as besoin de personne. Tu changeras de disque dur quand le besoin s'en fera vraiment sentir.

À+


----------



## Floriane (13 Novembre 2003)

Tout cela aurait tendance à me remettre du baume au coeur.
Je sais que la barrette n'est pas excessive ... quand elle n'est pas apple ...
Mais, imaginons que la mise à jour de mon firmware annihile toute barrette étrangère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En tout cas merci beaucoup pour tous vos messages.
@ +

PS : au fait, je ne me souviens plus combien de barrettes on peut installer sur un 350 ? 2 ou 3 ?

Flo


----------



## Bilbo (13 Novembre 2003)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi cet article.


Je suis d'accord. Publier les performances d'une machine sans indiquer la quantité de RAM qu'elle embarque rend tous les autres propos caduques.

À+


----------



## Bilbo (13 Novembre 2003)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que la barrette n'est pas excessive ... quand elle n'est pas apple ...
> Mais, imaginons que la mise à jour de mon firmware annihile toute barrette étrangère


Avoir une barrette Apple n'a d'intérêt que lorsqu'on veut qu'elle entre dans le cadre de la garantie AppleCare. Les autres marques fonctionnent tout aussi bien.



			
				Floriane a dit:
			
		

> PS : au fait, je ne me souviens plus combien de barrettes on peut installer sur un 350 ? 2 ou 3 ?


Deux.

À+


----------



## Floriane (13 Novembre 2003)

Seulement 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors si j'en achète 1 (par exemple de 256), il me faudra abandonner ma 64 de base


----------



## Bilbo (13 Novembre 2003)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> Seulement 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben oui.

À+


----------



## ficelle (13 Novembre 2003)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> Seulement 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu ne vas quand meme pas chipoter pour 64 mo


----------



## ficelle (13 Novembre 2003)

pour ce qui est d'appleworks, il doit etre possible de mettre à jour la version que tu as eu avec ton imac.

pour office 98, je l'essais tout de suite dans classic, et je te dis ce que ça donne....


----------



## ficelle (13 Novembre 2003)

aprés un petit test, je peux dire que office 98 fonctionne bien sous classic 9.2.2...
aucun probleme pour le glisser/deposer de office vers os X et vice-versa ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il faut egalement savoir que le textedit de 10.3 lit nativement les .doc


----------



## Floriane (13 Novembre 2003)

Merci de tous vous manifester ainsi pour moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Euh, je sais vraiment pas quoi dire.
Vous êtes tous si gentils    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il est évident que lorsque je me jetterai à l'eau, je vous tiendrai au courant.
Pour l'instant, je récolte le plus d'infos possible, histoire de ne pas devoir enterrer aussi prématurément mon bébé de 4 ans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@ +


----------



## Bilbo (14 Novembre 2003)

Bon, je vais remettre mon aspect rabat-joie en branle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait, la question entre Panther et Mac OS 9 se pose à mon avis en ces termes :
es-tu seule à utiliser ton mac ou y a t'il d'autres utilisateurs ?

Si tu es seule, je pense que rester sous Mac OS 9 est la meilleure solution. C'est plus rapide et ça te coûte 0 Euros. À l'inverse, si vous êtes plusieurs, la gestion multi-utilisateurs de Mac OS X prend tout son sens. Une remarque tout de même : l'aspect multi-utilisateurs de Mac OS X est bien mis à mal lorsqu'on utilise Classic.

Voilà, je crois que j'ai fait le tour de la question pour ce qui est du choix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu fais comme tu l'entends.

À+

P.S. Dark Templar, youhouou, viens par ici. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Toi qui a eu la même machine et qui a jonglé un temps entre les deux systèmes, donne-nous ton avis autorisé. Conseillerais-tu l'emploi de Panther avec Classic à quelqu'un qui veut utiliser la machine au quotidien sans avoir à mettre les mains dans le cambouis ? Finalement, c'est encore toi le mieux placé.


----------



## Floriane (14 Novembre 2003)

C'est si évident que ça que je ne mettrai pas les mains dans le cambouis ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait, on est au moins 2 sur l'ordi, pour répondre à ta question


----------



## Bilbo (14 Novembre 2003)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> C'est si évident que ça que je ne mettrai pas les mains dans le cambouis ?


Ben vu tes questions, tu es un peu verte en ce qui concerne Mac OS X. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 N'y vois rien de méchant, je suis d'un naturel taquin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Floriane a dit:
			
		

> En fait, on est au moins 2 sur l'ordi, pour répondre à ta question


Alors je m'incline. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 De mauvaise grâce, mais je m'incline. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## Floriane (14 Novembre 2003)

Tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'être informaticien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis également très taquine à mes heures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs, ça doit me stresser un peu cette histoire, car j'ai un super beau bouton de fièvre qui pousse : une merveille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@ +


----------



## ficelle (14 Novembre 2003)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, ça doit me stresser un peu cette histoire, car j'ai un super beau bouton de fièvre qui pousse : une merveille
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour ça aussi, on a des solutions...














bilbo, la comptable de la boite avec qui je bosse vient de passer sa premiere journée sous panther, en utilisant principalement météor compta et gestion sous classic..... elle est raaaaviiiie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




classic n'a rien a voir avec virtual pc... 
d'ailleurs les appli sont souvent plus stables dans classic que dans un vrai environement OS 9.
je ne suis meme pas sur d'avoir planté Xpress une fois depuis que je travaille de cette façon... alors que sous 9, c'etait quasi-quotidien !


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (14 Novembre 2003)

Pour Office, tu peux utiliser Office 98 dans classic, mais il existe aussi des soft quasi-équivalent à office (du moins, à word et excel) et qui ont le grand avantage d'être... Gratuits ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Ragtime solo : cette version de Ragtime est gratuit pour une utilisation privée et non commerciale. Mais il s'agit bien d'une version complète !

- OpenOffice.org : soft open source, malheureusement, il provient du monde UNIX et s'utilise sous OS X avec une interface X11... C'est pas très joli et moins intuitif qu'une vraie version mac, mais celle ci ne viendra pas avant 1 ou 2 ans il me semble... Mais c'est tout à fait utilisable en l'état.

- NeoOffice/J : un portage du précédent utilisant
java au lieu de X11. Ce n'est pas encore une vraie version mac, mais c'est déjà plus proche de la philosophie Mac OS X... Mais je n'ai pas testé, à l'usage, je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut par rapport à OpenOffice.

Et il y en a surement d'autres, mais il me semble avoir cité les plus complets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ces soft ouvrent bien les documents office (attention, il y a parfois de pb avec les mises en page complexes... faut dire qu'il y a même des pb entre les différents version de Word, donc c'est pas étonnant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Par contre, je ne croit pas qu'il y est de bonne alternative gratuite à Power Point, mais je ne sais pas si tu en as besoin (de toutes façons, si tu ne l'utilise qu'exceptionnellement, tu auras tjs la version 98 sous classic). 

edit : en fait, NeoOffice/J n'a pas l'air franchement conseillé pour l'utilisation au quotidien d'après leur site... Je n'avais pas regardé en détail.


----------



## Floriane (14 Novembre 2003)

Merci Ficelle pour ton produit miracle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cela dit, pour ceux qui comme moi, connaissent le problème de l'herpès, ce produit est plus efficace sous la forme de cachets ... fermons cette parenthèse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vois que tout le monde bosse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi, journée très calme ... et en plus sur un PC


----------



## ficelle (14 Novembre 2003)

le probleme de neoffice et openoffice.org, c'est la vitesse de lancement sur une petite machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mais j'utilise le deuxieme en remplacement de office 2001 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre, rien à dire sur ragtime, toujours aussi efficace, et gratuit pour les particuliers


----------



## Floriane (14 Novembre 2003)

Merci à toi aussi pour ton alternative.
Je ne me sers pas souvent de Power Point, mais c'est vraiment une application que j'aimerais maîtriser ... Alors, je crois que rien ne vaudra donc mon vieil ami microsoft office


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2003)

> Il est évident que lorsque je me jetterai à l'eau, je vous tiendrai au courant.



Hum pense bien à prévenir, y en a pas un qui sait nager ici, je voudrais pas que tu te noies non plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : ahhhh les jolis coeurs, comme ils sont mimis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de vrais chevaliers servants !


----------



## Floriane (14 Novembre 2003)

Je suis poisson  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je n'aurai donc pas besoin de maîtres nageurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais de professionnels de l'informatique à coup sûr


----------



## Bilbo (14 Novembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> bilbo, la comptable de la boite avec qui je bosse vient de passer sa premiere journée sous panther, en utilisant principalement météor compta et gestion sous classic..... elle est raaaaviiiie !








 C'est quoi votre métier ? Antiquaire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## Floriane (14 Novembre 2003)

Une petite question à 3 francs 6 sous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les liens vers lesquels tu me renvoies m'indiquent une barrette PC 133, or, ma barrette apple est une PC100(-322), et mon autre barrette est une PC100(-222) ... Kesako ?
Autre question (je sais, je suis bavarde), est-ce compliqué d'installer un disque dur interne ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@ +


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2003)

Pour le DD interne c'est assez simple... mais bon... sur l'imac c'est pas aussi commode que sur une tour... l'imac est un peu délicat à démonter la première fois... mais c'est très bien fait ça va tout seul... sinon le DD, suffit de le brancher comme l'autre et puis voilà... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il existe une vidéo sur le site d'apple qui montre comment le démonter image par image, très pratique, je vais voir si je trouve ça ou quelqu'un d'autre peu importe...


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2003)

l'imac semble accépter aussi bien la PC 133 que la 100... et mélanger les 2 ne devrait pas poser de problèmes je pense... sur mon Pm ça n'en pose pas en tout cas


----------



## Zitoune (14 Novembre 2003)

la cohabitation se passe bien sur mon iMac350


----------



## Floriane (14 Novembre 2003)

Tu as une 100 et une 133 ?
Et peux-tu m'en dire plus sur ton iMac et ton système d'exploitation ?


----------



## Zitoune (14 Novembre 2003)

iMac350 avec une barette de 256 Mo PC100 et une autre barette de 256 Mo PC133.
Il fonctionne avec MacOS 10.2.8 et me sert pour de la bureautique, internet et écouter mes mp3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








PS : j'ai partitionné le disque dur d'origine (6,5 Go) en deux partitions : l'une pour le système et les applications ; l'autre pour mes documents (afin de pouvoir éventuellement tout réinstaller, sans devoir effacer mes documents).


----------



## Floriane (14 Novembre 2003)

Et pas intéressé par Panther ?
Ou tu n'es pas certain que cela aille avec ton iMac ?


----------



## Zitoune (14 Novembre 2003)

Si, ça devrait aller. Mais 10.2 me convient bien pour l'instant, alors j'hésite !


----------



## Floriane (14 Novembre 2003)

OK   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hier j'étais désespérée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aujourd'hui, je me dis que je finirai peut-être par avoir Panther sur mon ordi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci à vous tous


----------



## Zitoune (14 Novembre 2003)

Je trouve mon iMac tout à fait utilisable avec 10.2, donc ça ne devrait être que mieux avec 10.3 qui a la réputation d'être plus rapide.
Mais bien sûr, à côté d'un biG5, c'est une brouette


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Novembre 2003)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> Il est évident que lorsque je me jetterai à l'eau, je vous tiendrai au courant.



SURTOUT PAS AVEC L'IMAC !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				Floriane a dit:
			
		

> Je suis également très taquine à mes heures



Fais gaffe certains ont le coeur fragile ici... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













'+


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Novembre 2003)

Bon, pour changer, avant de poster ce message j'ai réfléchi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai utilisé l'iMac 350 avec 192 Mo de RAM et 10 Go sous OS 10.1 et 10.2 (ainsi que l'iMac 500 avec autant de RAM sous 10.2 et 10.3).

Je n'avais pas un max de truc maintenant essentiels (Safari, LaunchBar, OnyX) et pourtant je ne redémarrai sous OS 9 qu'en cas de nécessité absolue tellement j'étais enchanté par Mac OS X.
Je crois que pour toi ce sera encore mieux, surtout si tu passe à 640 (ou même 384 mais là y en a des qui sont pas d'accord) Mo de RAM.
Panther est bien plus abouti que Mac OS 10.1 et si tu ne joue pas, ne fais pas de vidéo, Mac OS 9 ne te servira plus trop.
En plus si vous êtes deux à utiliser l'ordinateur, OS X sera un vrai avantage.

Je pense que tu sera un peu gênée au début par la lenteur, mais tu peux désactiver certains effets (voir ma signature) pour améliorer la réactivité, et puis tu t'y habitueras.

Le seul moment ou tu considèreras ta machine trop vieille sera le moment ou tu testeras Mac OS X sur une bête de course, là tu ressentiras la différence, mais sinon l'expérience devrait être positive.

Quant au disque dur, je pense que 60 Go seront suffisants


----------



## Floriane (14 Novembre 2003)

Danke schön  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je pense que je vais me lancer dans l'acquisition de 9.2 puis après, j'espère que la barrette que j'achèterai sera reconnue par le firmware ...
De toute façon, je ne vais pas me débarrasser de vous aussi vite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, car d'après ce que j'ai lu, mon scan et mon imprimante ne seront peut être pas installés si facilement que cela ...
Bonne journée à tous les forumers, et bon week end si je ne vous "revois" pas


----------



## ficelle (14 Novembre 2003)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> car d'après ce que j'ai lu, mon scan et mon imprimante ne seront peut être pas installés si facilement que cela ...



quels modèles ? 

panther installe d'office gimp-print, un driver d'imprimantes quasi universel dans le cas ou le driver spécifique n'existe pas.

pour le scan, c'est une autre histoire....


----------



## Floriane (14 Novembre 2003)

Imprimante BJC2100 (Canon) de mémoire ...
Scanner Canon 660 je sais pas quoi ...
Je te redirai ça plus tard.


----------



## Floriane (16 Novembre 2003)

Ecran noir. Le mac ne redémarre pas. A l'aide


----------



## JPTK (16 Novembre 2003)

En résumé tu as fait quoi avant cet incident ? J'ai pas suivi là...


----------



## Floriane (16 Novembre 2003)

En fait, je n'ai rien fait de particulier.
Ce matin, j'ai découvert que mon frère avait mal éteint l'ordinateur hier ... C'est à dire que j'ai remarqué, qu'il fallait que j'éteigne l'ordi, puis le modem, pour éviter tout problème ... Mon frère ignorait l'ordre des manoeuvres, et quand j'ai allumé l'ordi ce matin, il manquait a priori un dossier dans le dossier fax, poubelle impossible à vider, dossier sans nom dans poubelle et dossier système ... Rebelotte ... Restauration ... Reconfiguration des paramètres de connexion ... Tout remarchait impec !
Cet après-midi, j'étais partie faire des courses et avais donc laissé l'ordi allumé. Mon frère en a profité pour surfer sur internet puis s'est trouvé planté ... Il a fini par éteindre l'ordi et n'a jamais pu le rallumer. Lorsque je suis rentrée, j'étais bien embêtée ... Idem ... Impossible de rallumer l'ordi... Boutons de démarrage (moniteur et clavier) allumés mais écran noir ... Pas de réaction ... Première fois que cela m'arrive ... J'ai essayé de mettre un cd pour le redémarrer à partir du cd. Résultat, le cd est toujours dans l'ordi qui est resté inactif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je sais vraiment plus quoi faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'attends vos conseils. 
PS : en attendant, j'ai configuré le portable (PC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de mon frère pour surfer et faire appel à vous ... Je ne connais que des professionnels de PC !!!
Comme je n'arrive pas toujours à charger la page des forums, je vous laisse mon adresse petitcalimero@9online.fr
Merci
Floriane


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Novembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve mon iMac tout à fait utilisable avec 10.2, donc ça ne devrait être que mieux avec 10.3 qui a la réputation d'être plus rapide.
> Mais bien sûr, à côté d'un biG5, c'est une brouette



fallait garder l'eMac ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




avec Panther ,mon eMac est devenu très rapide!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Novembre 2003)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> qu'il valait mieux investir dans un nouvel ordi



surtout que l'eMac 1GHz Combo est a 899 euros!


----------



## Zitoune (16 Novembre 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> fallait garder l'eMac !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je suis bien plus heureux avec  mon iBook




Et puis mon brave iMac350 m'a bien servi durant ls absences (répétées) de  mon eMac


----------



## Zitoune (16 Novembre 2003)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je n'ai rien fait de particulier.
> Ce matin, j'ai découvert que mon frère avait mal éteint l'ordinateur hier ... C'est à dire que j'ai remarqué, qu'il fallait que j'éteigne l'ordi, puis le modem, pour éviter tout problème ... Mon frère ignorait l'ordre des manoeuvres, et quand j'ai allumé l'ordi ce matin, il manquait a priori un dossier dans le dossier fax, poubelle impossible à vider, dossier sans nom dans poubelle et dossier système ... Rebelotte ... Restauration ... Reconfiguration des paramètres de connexion ... Tout remarchait impec !
> Cet après-midi, j'étais partie faire des courses et avais donc laissé l'ordi allumé. Mon frère en a profité pour surfer sur internet puis s'est trouvé planté ... Il a fini par éteindre l'ordi et n'a jamais pu le rallumer. Lorsque je suis rentrée, j'étais bien embêtée ... Idem ... Impossible de rallumer l'ordi... Boutons de démarrage (moniteur et clavier) allumés mais écran noir ... Pas de réaction ... Première fois que cela m'arrive ... J'ai essayé de mettre un cd pour le redémarrer à partir du cd. Résultat, le cd est toujours dans l'ordi qui est resté inactif
> 
> ...




Essaye de l'allumer en maintenant le doigt sur la souris, le CD devrait s'éjecter.
Essaye sinon d'appuyer simultanément sur les touches Pomme alt P R quand tu l'allumes afin d'obtenir trois "dong" (à moins que tu n'en aies même pas un ?)


----------



## Floriane (16 Novembre 2003)

CD éjecté quand j'ai essayé de zapper la pram ...
Depuis, écran gris.
J'ai donc essayé de remettre le cd pour démarrer à partir de celui-ci, en me disant que je pourrais l'enlever de la même façon ... Rien n'y fait ...


----------



## JPTK (17 Novembre 2003)

Alors là... mis à part un reset de la carte mère je vois plus...
Et y a personne qui peut te faire ça apparemment...
Moi j'habite un peu loin... sorry... 

Y a pas une AUG ou un club mac quelconque à Rouen ?


----------



## Floriane (17 Novembre 2003)

ouin ... ouin ...
C'est la cata ...
En plus, quand ça arrive le week end, c'est grosse panique ...
On verra demain, y a un magasin spécialisé apple, mais bon ... Comme je bosse, je peux même pas m'en occuper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En tout cas merci beaucoup.


----------



## Zitoune (17 Novembre 2003)

Pas d'autre idée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et Rouen, c'est un peu loin de chez moi aussi... 


PS : deux liens qui pourraient s'avérer intéressants
&gt;  Comment démonter un iMacG3
&gt;  Guide de dépannage pour Mac


----------



## Zitoune (18 Novembre 2003)

Personne pour donner une piste ?
Même pas  macinside ?


----------



## Zitoune (25 Novembre 2003)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> ouin ... ouin ...
> C'est la cata ...
> En plus, quand ça arrive le week end, c'est grosse panique ...
> On verra demain, y a un magasin spécialisé apple, mais bon ... Comme je bosse, je peux même pas m'en occuper
> ...



Ben j'espère que ça va aller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et bonne fête


----------



## Floriane (2 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je m'étais promis de vous tenir au courant de l'évolution des malheurs de Caliméro ...
Tout d'abord, merci Zitoune, la Sainte Catherine s'est bien passée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci à tous de vous être autant manifestés pour me donner tous vos conseils  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà ma situation actuelle :
J'ai eu l'opportunité d'acheter un G3 d'occas 600 Mhz avec 40 gb de DD et 256 de Ram ... Il fallait que je trouve une solution, vu que mon iMac 350 était plongé dans un long sommeil ...
J'ai donc installé Panther sur ma nouvelle machine, et ai donc mis de côté mon 350, le temps de me décider pour une éventuelle réparation. Bébé a été porté chez le réparateur aujourd'hui, et bébé va côuter cher à maman  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aurais donc 2 bébés pour le prix d'1 ...
Voilà pour les news ...
Je n'hésiterai pas à faire de nouveau appel à vous pour toute question inhérente à Panther, qu'il faut que j'apprivoise


----------



## Zitoune (2 Décembre 2003)

au plaisir et à bientôt


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Décembre 2003)

Super machine le 600 par rapport au 350.
Mais pourquoi garder les deux ?


----------



## Floriane (4 Décembre 2003)

Je suis sentimentale  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pourquoi jeter une machine comme une vieille paire de chaussettes, quand il y a encore une lueur de vie en elle ?
Ca peut toujours servir ...


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2003)

C'est clair, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je garde mon père !


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je garde mon père !








Non, je me disais que c'était peut-être bien de le revendre avant qu'il ne baisse trop mais bon, c'est sur qu'avec deux t'auras une garantie


----------



## JPTK (7 Décembre 2003)

Mais... je n'ai qu'un père....


----------

